# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برای 40 روز آینده چیکار کنم؟(تجربی)پست اول رو بخونید

## afshinf

سلام مشابه این تاپیک برای ریاضی بود و بچه های ریاضی  براش سنگ تموم گذاشتن 
سوال :چطوری در 40 روز موفق شوم؟(رشته ریاضی)
 گفتم تجربی ها هم میتون مثل ریاضی ها ماه باشند  
 @tabrizcity
من میخوام 40-42 روز آینده رو درس بخونم و میخوام رتبه 7-9 هزار منطقه دو رو بیارم.اصلا میشه ؟
اگه میشه چیارو بخونم ؟ 
با چه درصدایی میتونم این رتبه رو بیارم؟
تخمین رتبه | نرم افزار تخمین رتبه کنکور سراسری - تخمین رتبه هیوا
تخمین رتبه کنکور
ممنون میشم راهنماییی کنید

----------


## Churchill

من الان این درصد ها رو زدم این رتبه رو داد تو منطقه 3 در صورتی که با همین درصد ها تو کنکور 95 شده 1795 منطقه 3

----------


## afshinf

> من الان این درصد ها رو زدم این رتبه رو داد تو منطقه 3 در صورتی که با همین درصد ها تو کنکور 95 شده 1795 منطقه 3


منطقه دو هستم.خیلی مختصر بود چیزی نفهمیدم

----------


## Churchill

در کل بگم اشتباهه این کار که درصد ها رو بزنی رتبه رو بهت بگه تنها راه مطمئن اینه که کارنامه  کنکور های مطابق  رو مثلا 95 و 96 رو پیدا کنیم و اون درصد ها رو شخصی سازی کنیم  مثلا  اینکه من عمومیم قوی هستش و شیمی و زیست/ و ریاضی و فیزیک به نسبت ضعیف تر که رتبه 94 منطقه 3 کنکور 95 مثل من هستش و گواه بر این موضوع که من میتونیم استناد کنم به درصد های ایشون و به اون چیزی که میخوام برسم که بوده
ادبیات 76
عربی 84
دینی 100
خارجه 62
زمین شناسی 0
ریاضی 38
زیست 83
 فیزیک 43
شیمی 53

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام.
اگر واقعا مردونه کار بشه و سنگ تموم بذارید به نظرم  عمومی ها رو حدودا"50"اختصاصی هارو هم "30"الی35" میشه زد که بازم بستگی به پایه و سطحتون داره فک نکنم کسی صفر صفر باشه به هر حال شاید تو یکی دو درس بهتر باشید که میتونید بالاتر هم بزنید اینایی که گفتم حداقل ها هستن که با صفر بودن هم میشه بهشون رسید.
در ضمن سعی کنید درصداتون نوسان نداشته باشن و ترجیحا هیچ درسی رو زیر20نذارید ...واریانس بالا خیلی به ضررتون هستش.
دیگه هر چقدر هم تو یه درس ضعیف باشید میشه به 20رسید که از میانگین بالا باشی.
توکلت به خدا باشه ،مطمعن باش اگر زحمت بکشی حتما حتما حتما نتیجه ش رو میبینی .

*

----------


## afshinf

> *سلام.
> اگر واقعا مردونه کار بشه و سنگ تموم بذارید به نظرم  عمومی ها رو حدودا"50"اختصاصی هارو هم "30"الی35" میشه زد که بازم بستگی به پایه و سطحتون داره فک نکنم کسی صفر صفر باشه به هر حال شاید تو یکی دو درس بهتر باشید که میتونید بالاتر هم بزنید اینایی که گفتم حداقل ها هستن که با صفر بودن هم میشه بهشون رسید.
> در ضمن سعی کنید درصداتون نوسان نداشته باشن و ترجیحا هیچ درسی رو زیر20نذارید ...واریانس بالا خیلی به ضررتون هستش.
> دیگه هر چقدر هم تو یه درس ضعیف باشید میشه به 20رسید که از میانگین بالا باشی.
> توکلت به خدا باشه ،مطمعن باش اگر زحمت بکشی حتما حتما حتما نتیجه ش رو میبینی .
> 
> *


بر ای اختصاصی ها برنامه میخوام
راهنمایی کنید رفقا

----------


## saleh120

> بر ای اختصاصی ها برنامه میخوام
> راهنمایی کنید رفقا


برنامه داشتن کار سختی نیست. شما اگه یه دور مطالب رو خوندید دوباره بخونید. ولی اگه نخوندین فصل هایی که که راحته یا بلدین و ازش هم سوال میاد رو تست کار کنید. مثل فصل گرما و فشار تو فیزیک

----------


## afshinf

بر ای اختصاصی ها برنامه میخوام
راهنمایی کنید رفقا

----------


## saleh120

البته واقعیت اینه که تو 40 روز نمیشه موفق شد. باید حداقل 4 ماه پیش شروع میکردین.

----------


## Amin6

رسیدن به رتبه ای که مد نظرتونه کاملا دست یافتنیه و کاره سختی نیست انشالا با کمک دوستان موفق بشید
فقط میشه بگین چرا دنبال رتبه ای بهتر نیستید که حداقل تو یه رشته خوب قبول شید؟

----------


## Amin6

> البته واقعیت اینه که تو 40 روز نمیشه موفق شد. باید حداقل 4 ماه پیش شروع میکردین.


من حاضریه شمارو زدم ، شمام هستی

----------


## afshinf

> رسیدن به رتبه ای که مد نظرتونه کاملا دست یافتنیه و کاره سختی نیست انشالا با کمک دوستان موفق بشید





> اگه خودمون واسه رویامون نجنگیم کی بجنگه؟؟؟رویاهم چیزی نیست که آدم هادرخواب میبینن رویااون چیزیه که به خاطرش ازخوابشون میگذرند


ممنونم بابت جواب ولی مشکل من انگیزه نیست مشکل من چطوری انجام دادن و چطوری برنامه ریزی کردن هست

----------


## last shot

> ممنونم بابت جواب ولی مشکل من انگیزه نیست مشکل من چطوری انجام دادن و چطوری برنامه ریزی کردن هست


راستش هیچچچچ کسی نیست که بتونه درست راهنماییتون بکنه.چون برنامه ریزی فقط از عهده خودتون ساخته هست.نمونه برنامه هم که همه جا هست مثلا سایت گزینه دو و...

----------


## MehranWilson

> من حاضریه شمارو زدم ، شمام هستی


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## afshinf

> راستش هیچچچچ کسی نیست که بتونه درست راهنماییتون بکنه.چون برنامه ریزی فقط از عهده خودتون ساخته هست.نمونه برنامه هم که همه جا هست مثلا سایت گزینه دو و...


برای این 40 روز برنامه ای هست تو اینترنت؟

----------


## afshinf

> امتحان نهایی داری داداش؟؟؟


ندارم کلا وقتم ازاده

----------


## last shot

> برای این 40 روز برنامه ای هست تو اینترنت؟


زیاد .فقط سرچ کنید .و البته اول یک سری به بخش برنامه ریزی همین انجمن  بزنید آدرس سایت های امتحان شده اونجاست.

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (4):  برنامه 1.5 ماهه افشار هست 
1 ماهه 
3 هفته ای ...  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lullaby

تایمِ باقی رو بدون توجه به هیچ چیز فقط مطالعه کنید!
نه به حرفایِ مثبت و منفیِ دیگران فکر کنید نه به شدن و نشدن و اینکه تهِ این مسیر چیه....
فقط مردونه تلاش کنید!
باقیشم بسپرید دستِ خدا...

----------


## afshinf

> زیاد .فقط سرچ کنید .و البته اول یک سری به بخش برنامه ریزی همین انجمن  بزنید آدرس سایت های امتحان شده اونجاست.





> برنامه 1.5 ماهه افشار هست 
> 1 ماهه 
> 3 هفته ای ...


لینک چند نمونه رو بزارید

----------


## MehranWilson

> لینک چند نمونه رو بزارید


والا من خودم ندارم 
لینک خرید ش رو دارم

----------


## afshinf

> توسایت مازهست واسه اختصاصیاهست ولی واسه.60روزه میتونی دیگه بیشتربخونی تا40روزه تموم بشه


لینک  بده لطفا

----------


## afshinf

> والا من خودم ندارم 
> لینک خرید ش رو دارم


برنامه افشار برای فروش هست؟

----------


## afshinf

> تایمِ باقی رو بدون توجه به هیچ چیز فقط مطالعه کنید!
> نه به حرفایِ مثبت و منفیِ دیگران فکر کنید نه به شدن و نشدن و اینکه تهِ این مسیر چیه....
> فقط مردونه تلاش کنید!
> باقیشم بسپرید دستِ خدا...


چشم .ممنون از جوابت ولی مشکل من انگیزه نیست میخوام یه برنامه قابل اعتماد داشته باشم وشخصی سازی کنم

----------


## Lullaby

> چشم .ممنون از جوابت ولی مشکل من انگیزه نیست میخوام یه برنامه قابل اعتماد داشته باشم وشخصی سازی کنم


اگر به عمقِ حرفام فکر کنید میبینید که انگیزشی حرف نزدم
برای برنامه ریزی شرایطتون رو خصوصی بگید اگر بتونم حتما کمکتون میکنم: )

----------


## MehranWilson

برنامه ۱/۵ ماهه تا کنکور

مرد میخواد اینو بخره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## afshinf

> اگر به عمقِ حرفام فکر کنید میبینید که انگیزشی حرف نزدم
> برای برنامه ریزی شرایطتون رو خصوصی بگید اگر بتونم حتما کمکتون میکنم: )


از الان میخوام شروع کنم .رتبه هفت نه هزار میخوام تو منطقه دو.
چه درصدایی بزنم  و چه مباحثی بخونم؟

----------


## Lullaby

> از الان میخوام شروع کنم .رتبه هفت نه هزار میخوام تو منطقه دو.
> چه درصدایی بزنم  و چه مباحثی بخونم؟


درصد رو نمیدونم و فکر کردن بهش از الان اشتباست...
هیچکس بهتر از خودتون خودتون رو نمیشناسه
برید از نت تعداد سوالاتی رو که از هر مبحث و درس میاد بگیرید و بعد طبق اون یه برنامه ی تاپ بریزید!
روی عمومی ها حسابی کار کنید: )

----------


## afshinf

> نمیدونم توچه سطحی هستین ولی الان زمان اونقدرمونده که عمومی هاروبه50واختصاصی هاروبه40برسونیداگه یه کوچولوخونده باشیددرصدهای بالاترازاینهاهم هست نمیدونم هدفتون چیه ولی دانشگاه فرهنگیان که بعدازپزشکی پول توش هستخیلی آسونه قبولی رتبه تا6000ومعدل کل دیپلم حداقل15میخواهد


من هفت و نه هزار میخوام و کافیه
چطور اختصاصی ها رو میشه به 40 رسوند؟نمیشه دیگه در این حد

----------


## afshinf

> چی نمیشه دراین حدمباحث ساده روانتخاب کنیداینطوری:فیزیک ازنوسان تاساختارهسته همیشه تست مستقیمه ترکیبی نیست وساده است ریاضی:احتمال3تاسوال داره تابع تقریبا3تاسوال داره حدوپیوستگی2تاسوال مستقیم داره آمار2تاسوال داره زیست پیش2+گیاهی چون باهم ترکیب میشن نگران نباشیدبخداگیاهی اصلاسخت نیست اگه هم گیاهی نخوندیدفصل4تا8دوم+اتا4+11سوم بالای50هم میرسیدخودشیمی2به تنهایی توکنکور96چهل وسه درصدسوال مستقیم غیرترکیبی بوداگه بیشترهم خواستیدروترمودینامیک وپیش1حساب کنید


اینا درست ولی باید وقت باشه و براشون تست زد و مسلط شد که نمیشه اینهمه مبحث برای اختصاصی با هم این کار رو کرد.تشریحی که نیست.
برای مثال شما برای همین مباحثی که نوشتی جلو هر کدوم یه ساعت معین بزار که میشه تو چند ساعت بهشون مسلط شد .یه دور خوند و براشون تست زد ببینیم اینا چند ساعت زمان میخواد

----------


## Amin6

> اینا درست ولی باید وقت باشه و براشون تست زد و مسلط شد که نمیشه اینهمه مبحث برای اختصاصی با هم این کار رو کرد.تشریحی که نیست.
> برای مثال شما برای همین مباحثی که نوشتی جلو هر کدوم یه ساعت معین بزار که میشه تو چند ساعت بهشون مسلط شد .یه دور خوند و براشون تست زد ببینیم اینا چند ساعت زمان میخواد


شما مگه سر کلاس معلم نبودی؟ مگه صفری؟

----------

